# What batteries and chargers?



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy (Dec 28, 2020)

Sorry, No charging system on board*


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

If you're not concerned with weight, the X2Power AGMs from batteries plus are hard to beat. I've got 3 of those in my bigger boat and they're over 3 years old and I can still fish all day without them getting weak. Only set of batts that has ever lasted over 3 years in that boat. 

I have a Minn kota charger in one boat and a noco in the other. I like the Minn kota better, but in all honesty the noco is probably smarter and easier on batteries. It slows the rate of charge in hotter temps so as not to burn up the batts, but it's aggravating to me when it's 100 degrees outside, probably 20 degrees hotter than that in my boat storage building with no wind, and the charging basically only happens in the midnight hours.


----------



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy (Dec 28, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> If you're not concerned with weight, the X2Power AGMs from batteries plus are hard to beat. I've got 3 of those in my bigger boat and they're over 3 years old and I can still fish all day without them getting weak. Only set of batts that has ever lasted over 3 years in that boat.
> 
> I have a Minn kota charger in one boat and a noco in the other. I like the Minn kota better, but in all honesty the noco is probably smarter and easier on batteries. It slows the rate of charge in hotter temps so as not to burn up the batts, but it's aggravating to me when it's 100 degrees outside, probably 20 degrees hotter than that in my boat storage building with no wind, and the charging basically only happens in the midnight hours.


Thx for the info, I'll look into those batteries. I never thought of temp issues with charging so good point. Thanks again


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I finally came back to using a trolling motor a year ago (after doing without for many years...). We went with a 24 volt Minn Kota Terrova - and I couldn't be happier with it, in hard commercial service. Of course that meant a third battery and here's how I'm set up... Two group 27 wet cell batteries combined to provide the 24 volts and the low side of that combo still only produces 12 volts... A single group 24 starting battery completes the battery system with the starting battery and low side TM battery joined and switched with a Perko standard battery switch. All of this for an old Maverick skiff, that's just two inches shorter than 17' long... 

For an on-board charger we chose a PowerMania two channel model and it's only for the two trolling motor batteries. I'm very pleased with this setup - and should have done it ten years ago (but good spot-lock TM's weren't around then...).

Once or twice I've forgotten to plug in my on-board charger at the of a day on the water and surprise... you'd never know it the next day since it performed all day long without the slightest problem...


----------



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy (Dec 28, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> I finally came back to using a trolling motor a year ago (after doing without for many years...). We went with a 24 volt Minn Kota Terrova - and I couldn't be happier with it, in hard commercial service. Of course that meant a third battery and here's how I'm set up... Two group 27 wet cell batteries combined to provide the 24 volts and the low side of that combo still only produces 12 volts... A single group 24 starting battery completes the battery system with the starting battery and low side TM battery joined and switched with a Perko standard battery switch. All of this for an old Maverick skiff, that's just two inches shorter than 17' long...
> 
> For an on-board charger we chose a PowerMania two channel model and it's only for the two trolling motor batteries. I'm very pleased with this setup - and should have done it ten years ago (but good spot-lock TM's weren't around then...).
> 
> Once or twice I've forgotten to plug in my on-board charger at the of a day on the water and surprise... you'd never know it the next day since it performed all day long without the slightest problem...


Wow awesome setup! Yea I like the idea of being able to trolling motor all day and the next lol cause I also have forgot to charge.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I run a 24v Minn kota on a two battery setup. Two group 27's. I crank the engine and run electronics on the low side of that pair. Ive never drained the batteries in a day of fishing, but I do keep a noco jump box in the boat just in case.


----------



## FloridaSkinnyWaterBoy (Dec 28, 2020)

I got pull start tiller so no worries on starting😉


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you can swing it, get a 24v lithium battery and the recommended charger to go along with it.


----------

